# my cat wont stop crying?



## zefninjasofress (Dec 13, 2011)

my cat never shuts up and at night it gets worse its like shes screaming for someone when shes not screaming shes constantly chirping could she be in heat? she is not de sexed 
thanks for any info


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 13, 2011)

id say this being the horny time of year and your cat not being desexed that shes on heat! simple way to stop it crying is to get it desexed.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just a heads up. People are going to recommend feeding it to a snake. 
Not sure what would cause that.


----------



## zefninjasofress (Dec 13, 2011)

cheers



abnrmal91 said:


> Just a heads up. People are going to recommend feeding it to a snake.
> Not sure what would cause that.


 haha 2 big for my snakes


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 13, 2011)

my wife's cat does that and she's desexed.maybe if my snake was bigger i'd think about what abnrmal91 said!   lol


----------



## zefninjasofress (Dec 13, 2011)

it was my exs cat n she dumped it on me i have grown fond of it now and cant give it away i just want it 2 shut up i might let it out 2 go have some fun with the other cats in the area


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 13, 2011)

zefninjasofress said:


> it was my exs cat n she dumped it on me i have grown fond of it now and cant give it away i just want it 2 shut up i might let it out 2 go have some fun with the other cats in the area



If you want kittens and can feed, microchip, immunise and sell them and put up with the female again next season...

Or, you could just get the cat desexed


----------



## miss2 (Dec 13, 2011)

zefninjasofress said:


> it was my exs cat n she dumped it on me i have grown fond of it now and cant give it away i just want it 2 shut up i might let it out 2 go have some fun with the other cats in the area



you have got to be kidding me?? you would like to add to the problem to unwanted pets and stray cats?? DE SEX your cat or do not own one!!!!

after she has " had fun with the other cats in the area" what will you do with the kittens? not vacinate them? give them away for free??( leading to more un desexed cats in the future) dump them on a shelter??
if you want pets be prepared to look after them propery.

im guessing you either dont know or dont care about the amount of kittens that are born every year due to people like your self!


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 13, 2011)

Most oriental breeds are loud, and overly chatty.

I know this because I have an male orange oriental and he NEVER comes up for air.
Seriously.
I call him my special needs kitty.
The other day I caught him walking around the yard chatting away to himself.
*face palm*
The only thing you can do is shake your head and have a spray bottle of water to spray them with when the noise becomes too much.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Dec 13, 2011)

DESEX HER!!!
It's called being a responsible pet owner........


----------



## Renenet (Dec 13, 2011)

zefninjasofress said:


> i might let it out 2 go have some fun with the other cats in the area



And it will be free to kill wildlife.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 13, 2011)

edit: renenet beat me to it


----------



## -Peter (Dec 13, 2011)

It means you you only wounded it, take another shot.


----------

